# Gata RTA Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/10/19)

The new GATA RTA by QP Designs has arrived at Sir Vape. Limited stock so get yours now!!!






https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-gata-rta-by-qp-design


----------

